# FLR(M) Successful Application – New System Guidance & Checklist!



## carolime (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello all – I was given the good news last week that my FLR(M) application under the five-year spouse route was successful! Since this forum has been invaluable in helping me with my application and the all-digital system is still fairly new, I wanted to write a post to help others who will be putting together their FLR(M) applications in the near future. 

*FLR(M) Timeline:*
Application submitted (super priority): January 11
Biometrics appointment: January 29
Decision email received: January 31
BRP received: February 5 

*Biometrics appointment process:* 
My appointment was for 10AM, but I arrived at 9 and was given a number immediately. Next I was ushered over to a self-service machine in a line of cubicles where (under the instruction of a worker) I scanned my appointment letter and passport bio-data page, had my picture and fingerprints taken, and provided my signature. Then I was called to a row of desks where a Sopra Steria employee scanned my passport and reviewed my documents. 

Since my documents had all been scanned before my appointment, the employee went through each PDF to make sure that they had all uploaded correctly and were legible for the case workers to read. She also checked that all the mandatory documents for the application (BRP, passport, and consent/declaration letters) were uploaded. She did not ask to see any other documents. When she had confirmed that everything was uploaded correctly, she asked if I was happy for her to officially submit my application, keeping in mind that once this was done I could no longer submit any other supporting documents. I gave my permission and was free to go. 

The entire process took 30 minutes and I was on my way twenty minutes before my scheduled appointment time! 

*Recommendations for biometrics appointment:*

 Get there early – worst case scenario they’ll ask you to return closer to your appointment time, best case scenario you’ll be in and out before your scheduled time!
 Uploaded all documents before your appointment. I admit to being nervous about this part because currently you cannot see a preview of your documents on the website (hopefully this will be fixed in the future!) so I had no way to know if my documents had uploaded correctly. However, the Sopra Steria employees will quality check all scanned documents, which is a much faster process than having everything scanned then and there. 
 Bring all original copies of your scanned documents just in case one needs to be re-scanned or checked.

*FLR(M) Document Checklist* (listed in the format of the Sopra Steria document upload system):

*NOTE:* The categories confused me slightly as not all of them are a natural fit for all required documents, nor do they have a list of what to include in each. To be honest I don’t think which category you upload the documents into matters much, but here’s how I organized all of mine: 

*MANDATORY DOCUMENTS:* 
_(Listed on the website: Below is a list of mandatory document categories for your application route. Please ensure that you provide a document in each of these categories.) _

*Proof of Identity: *
_(Listed on the website: The biometric residence permit for [APPLICANT], Evidence of [PARTNER’S] immigration status in the UK_

 My BRP (high-res scan, front and back)
 My partner’s passport bio data page (high-res scan)
 My partner’s full passport (all pages, low-res)

*Proof of Application: *
_(Listed on the website: The passport issued by [NATIVE COUNTRY] for [APPLICANT], Declaration signed by spouse or civil partner, Your spouse or civil partner should download, sign and return the following declaration: Your partner's relationship declaration for married partners and civil partners)_

 Spouse declaration letter
 Applicant consent letter
 Joint-owner consent letter
 Marriage certificate
 My current passport bio data page (high-res scan)
 My current passport all pages (low-res scan)
 My previous passport bio data page (high-res scan)
 My previous passport entry clearance page (high-res scan)
 My previous passport all pages (low-res scan)

*NOTE: *Scanning the entire passport seemed like a lengthy process but I learned a tip on here that made it easier: first photocopy all the pages, then scan them in a low-res format so the file isn’t over 6MB. I will say that when the employee was checking my documents she mentioned that we only had to scan pages that had stamps on them, but I wanted to do the whole passport just in case. I uploaded what I considered to be the most important pages (bio data and entry clearance) as separate, high-res documents. 

*OPTIONAL DOCUMENTS*
_(Listed on the website: Below is a list of optional document categories. Please ensure you read the supporting document guidance on GOV.UK for your application route before including documents in the below categories. For some applications routes, ‘Optional’ documents offer you the ability to provide evidence in a number of categories at your discretion to satisfy immigration rules.) _

*Residence in the UK:* (used for the accommodation and joint correspondence requirements)

 Tenancy agreement (printed PDF)
 Signed letter from estate agency confirming residence (included because my tenancy agreement was an electronic one without physical signatures)
 Relative roommate letter (included because we stayed with a family member for a few months before moving to our own place)
 17 items of correspondence from official sources spread out over the duration of my stay (the official requirements only require 6 joint or 12 individual, but due to some 6/7 months gaps in our joint correspondence I included individual correspondence for myself and my partner during the same time frame to fill in those gaps. Total: 5 partner, 5 applicant, 7 joint)

*Finances:* (used for evidence under financial category A) 

 6 months’ worth of payslips (printed PDFs, most recent dated within 28 days of application) 
 6 bank statements corresponding to the payslips (all original paper statements)

*Sponsors/Employment:*

 Employment letter (dated within 28 days of application, confirming employment as well as the authentication of the 6 payslips provided)

*Other: *

 Applicant letter (the BRP that I submitted with my application was not my original one, so I wrote a letter explaining why. I would use this section to upload a letter for anything that you wish to explain or elaborate upon from your application.)

*NOTE: *There are four other optional document categories on the website that I did not use: Proof of Business, Life Events, Medical Information, and Educational. 

Well, that’s everything that I can think of to add. I hope that future FLR(M) applicants find this post useful. If you have any questions, please let me know!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Excellent news and helpful information!


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

carolime said:


> Hello all – I was given the good news last week that my FLR(M) application under the five-year spouse route was successful! Since this forum has been invaluable in helping me with my application and the all-digital system is still fairly new, I wanted to write a post to help others who will be putting together their FLR(M) applications in the near future.
> 
> *FLR(M) Timeline:*
> Application submitted (super priority): January 11
> ...


I had a very similar experience with mine, congratulations on your approval


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

carolime said:


> Hello all – I was given the good news last week that my FLR(M) application under the five-year spouse route was successful! Since this forum has been invaluable in helping me with my application and the all-digital system is still fairly new, I wanted to write a post to help others who will be putting together their FLR(M) applications in the near future.
> 
> *FLR(M) Timeline:*
> Application submitted (super priority): January 11
> ...


Thank you and congratulations!!

Appreciate your description - it sounds like your appointment went smoothly 

Am a little nervous about mine so the description is helpful 🙂

Is it necessary for your partner to attend? I’m taking my husband to mine next week but was curious


----------



## carolime (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you! No it is not necessary for your partner to attend -- I brought my husband's passport with me in his absence but was not asked to show it.


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

carolime said:


> Thank you! No it is not necessary for your partner to attend -- I brought my husband's passport with me in his absence but was not asked to show it.


Thank you 😊


----------



## Raneem (Nov 2, 2013)

Congratulations for the good news

Just wanted to ask you did u receive an email from the home office after submitting your application online, that your application will be considered? Coz I got that email before my biometric appointment which is on Monday, and I also booked a super priority appointment 

Thax for ur answer


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

PurpleSkies said:


> Thank you 😊



Yeah my husband went he was totally useless basically. Id leave your spouse home if you dont need him for moral support basically.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Raneem said:


> Congratulations for the good news
> 
> Just wanted to ask you did u receive an email from the home office after submitting your application online, that your application will be considered? Coz I got that email before my biometric appointment which is on Monday, and I also booked a super priority appointment
> 
> Thax for ur answer


You need to print off all those emails you get from the home office and submit them with your application. One should be attached with a QR code that you have to present at your appointment. You need copies of everything they email to you basically for your application. You should scan and upload them as part of your documents.


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

LMH71 said:


> PurpleSkies said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you 😊
> ...


You are hilarious! This made me LOL
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Raneem (Nov 2, 2013)

LMH71 said:


> Raneem said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations for the good news
> ...


Thax for the advice👍🏻 Really appreciated 
Shall I include a signed application form as well?? Where shall I sign??


----------



## carolime (Jan 28, 2016)

Raneem said:


> Congratulations for the good news
> 
> Just wanted to ask you did u receive an email from the home office after submitting your application online, that your application will be considered? Coz I got that email before my biometric appointment which is on Monday, and I also booked a super priority appointment
> 
> Thax for ur answer


Thank you! The only emails I received between submitting my application and my biometrics appointment were confirmation of payments. I did not receive any email about the home office considering my application.


----------



## carolime (Jan 28, 2016)

Raneem said:


> Thax for the advice👍🏻 Really appreciated
> Shall I include a signed application form as well?? Where shall I sign??


The only forms that you have to sign are the application declaration and joint consent forms, which are a part of the mandatory documents that you download after your application is submitted. There is no need to sign your application form; I brought a hard copy of my complete application with me just in case but was not asked for it.


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi,

Did your IHS number appear on the online form?

I have paid and got a reference number but can’t see the number on the form

I did not get a receipt from World Pay either - I was planning to upload the email confirming payment to my application 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

PurpleSkies said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did your IHS number appear on the online form?
> 
> ...


Found it at the IHS number end of the application!!


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

carolime said:


> Hello all – I was given the good news last week that my FLR(M) application under the five-year spouse route was successful! Since this forum has been invaluable in helping me with my application and the all-digital system is still fairly new, I wanted to write a post to help others who will be putting together their FLR(M) applications in the near future.
> 
> *FLR(M) Timeline:*
> Application submitted (super priority): January 11
> ...



Hello, I will apply for my FLRM soon, can I ask, where do you get these forms?

Declaration signed by spouse or civil partner, Your spouse or civil partner should download, sign and return the following declaration: Your partner's relationship declaration for married partners and civil partners) 
Spouse declaration letter 
Applicant consent letter

Will it be readily available once I start doing the online application? Or do I need to download it somewhere else from the website?

Thanks


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

*FLR(M) Successful Application – New System Guidance &amp; Checklist!*

This post was helpful and my visa application for FLRM was successful.

Online submission: 16 March 2019 (standard route)
Document Upload: 16 March 2019
Biometric at Bournemouth library: 26 March 2019
BRP received: 5 April 2019(issued on 3 April)
Decision letter: probably on its way.

Well chuffed with the turnaround timing for standard route as I ended up saving on priority fees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

PurpleSkies said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did your IHS number appear on the online form?
> 
> ...




Mine got auto populated once the payment went through and I received 2 email with the payment confirmation and IHS reference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> This post was helpful and my visa application for FLRM was successful.
> 
> Online submission: 16 March 2019 (standard route)
> Document Upload: 16 March 2019
> ...


Hello, I am applying for FLRM soon, on just standard application , do I choose the new system as an option to upload my documents? 
Then after that go for biometrics and is it also the same place where my documents get verified so I need to bring my originals? 

Your guidance would help, thank you. 😊


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

pie777 said:


> Hello, I am applying for FLRM soon, on just standard application , do I choose the new system as an option to upload my documents?
> Then after that go for biometrics and is it also the same place where my documents get verified so I need to bring my originals?
> 
> Your guidance would help, thank you. 😊




On the pay bit you’ll be asked what you wanna do and I selected new route which then takes you to sopra steria portal where you can scan and upload the documents. I did all mine there and took the originals with me but they weren’t checked. I’ll recommend to carry original documents with you when you go for the biometrics just in case.

I suppose if you choose existing service then you need to physically send the documents but I think the new process is way better than all of that hassle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> This post was helpful and my visa application for FLRM was successful.
> 
> Online submission: 16 March 2019 (standard route)
> Document Upload: 16 March 2019
> ...




Got the decision letter by post today dated 3rd April via Royal Mail. Now can relax for another 2.5 years when I’ll be applying for my ILR. Will be more than happy to answer any questions where I can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations! Would appreciate your advice Toby, on the following. I have not started my husband’s application yet but am concerned about submitting too early. Is it clear when you reach that part of the form that is completed before you press the submit button? Once you press submit, does the payment page appear? Also is it after the payment that you download the declaration and consent forms, or before? I presume if it is just applicant and sponsor who are involved in payments, then the Consent part 3 is not applicable? Thanks!


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

*FLR(M) Successful Application – New System Guidance &amp; Checklist!*



Whatshouldwedo said:


> Congratulations! Would appreciate your advice Toby, on the following. I have not started my husband’s application yet but am concerned about submitting too early. Is it clear when you reach that part of the form that is completed before you press the submit button? Once you press submit, does the payment page appear? Also is it after the payment that you download the declaration and consent forms, or before? I presume if it is just applicant and sponsor who are involved in payments, then the Consent part 3 is not applicable? Thanks!




What I did was start filling up the form because obviously post payment(IHS followed by actual payment )you can’t go back and it would mean it’s submitted and no changes can be made. Once it’s submitted you’ll get downloads for declaration and consent form plus you can download checklist and actual form(latter 2 for your own purpose so you don’t need to get that on portal) last you’ll have a portal link to sopra steria where you need to upload supporting documents and signed declaration and consent form. If you’ve joint statements with no 3rd party financial support then it’s part 1&2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you so much Toby!


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Thank you so much Toby!




Hope it all goes well with your application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> Whatshouldwedo said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations! Would appreciate your advice Toby, on the following. I have not started my husband’s application yet but am concerned about submitting too early. Is it clear when you reach that part of the form that is completed before you press the submit button? Once you press submit, does the payment page appear? Also is it after the payment that you download the declaration and consent forms, or before? I presume if it is just applicant and sponsor who are involved in payments, then the Consent part 3 is not applicable? Thanks!
> ...



Hello Toby, is there a save option when you do the application, just to save the progress first and then come back to it again after a day or so? We are thinking of scanning our documents in our office printer since it can reduce the size , rather than using our scanner at home. We would like to start the online application then save it, then come back to it. Is that possible? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I’m sure Toby will confirm but, yes, you can so that up until the time you submit and pay. After that, you cannot edit the application.


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

When you go to online application first thing you do is put your email and a password and it’s auto save so when you think you’ve done enough for the day click save and return later and you can use email and password and retrieve your application from where you left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> When you go to online application first thing you do is put your email and a password and it’s auto save so when you think you’ve done enough for the day click save and return later and you can use email and password and retrieve your application from where you left
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you Toby. Did you scan your documents in colour or black and white?


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

pie777 said:


> Thank you Toby. Did you scan your documents in colour or black and white?




I did all of mine in colour using scanner at home @150-200 dpi to ensure they are within 6 mb per file limit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> pie777 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Toby. Did you scan your documents in colour or black and white?
> ...


Thanks Toby.


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

pie777 said:


> Toby1988 said:
> 
> 
> > pie777 said:
> ...


Hello Toby,

Sorry need to ask, did you apply from Spouse visa to FLRM? 

What did you answer in here? Im not quite sure if our answer is right 

Q1. Is this the first time you have applied for a partner
route, or an extension, with your current partner
(including as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner)?
A1. No (I answered this No, because I am thinking I applied for spouse visa before which is a partner route, is this the right answer)

Q2. Please choose the reason you are applying for an
extension, this includes if you are switching to a
partner visa from another type.

A2. First extension as a partner (following an initial
period of entry as a partner, or as a fiancé(e) or
proposed civil partner of a settled person). 
—— I answered this as a first extension since I came here initially from a spouse visa 



Thank you in advance


----------

